# Sneak Peek Grande Ocean [2014-2015] Refurbishment



## jme (Feb 15, 2014)

Currently here at Grande Ocean, took private sneak peek tour of new refurbished villa. This was almost a total gut job-----everything except granite was replaced and/or redone, including all appliances, tile flooring, carpeting, drapes, all furniture, fixtures, accessories, patio furniture, bathroom cabinets, towel racks, wall painting throughout villa, etc.  Closet in 2nd BR was redone in an open concept. Closed an open space under kitchen granite (under front rounded end of granite where you entered kitchen, where trash cans were previously placed) to add more closed storage space. 

Should be finished with all of the 5 North side buildings of resort by March, but this one villa was complete except for a couple of things, including pair of back-ordered LR side chairs, which will be placed as soon as they arrive. A few minor finishing touches to be added also. Sorry but lighting was bad and I didn't want to turn on all the lights, so I took these in a hurry so as not to impose on the "tour guide's" time. Wife and I looked over the villa and had discussions with him a good 15 minutes.......interesting...... definitely more contemporary.

other noted changes around resort: 3 fire pits added to North side, South Pool HEATED, game area (corn hole toss) added on North side, new grills and picnic tables/ decking under gazebo at North lagoon, 200+ new bikes. 

*REMEMBER, the two large chairs in LR will be changed out when the new back-ordered ones come in----these shown are the old chairs and will be discarded. At least they will look better when switched out. *


*Entrance Hall/Foyer*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Living Room view*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Kitchen and bar stools*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Dining area*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Bar Stools*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Dining area view to kitchen*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Living Room, side view*
(pair of large side chairs shown to be replaced with 
pair of back-ordered chairs when they arrive)





[/URL][/IMG]


*Living Room*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Living Room TV, mirror*





[/URL][/IMG]



*SCROLL DOWN FOR MORE!!!!*


.


----------



## jme (Feb 15, 2014)

*Master BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR & Bath*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR...note nautical styling of headboard with rope at top*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath (unlit around mirrors)*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath with circumferential mirror lighting*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath cabinets,flooring*





[/URL][/IMG]



*SCROLL DOWN FOR MORE*




.


----------



## jme (Feb 15, 2014)

*MASTER TV---now I get it, MIRROR behind is missing!!!*





[/URL][/IMG]


*2nd BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*2nd BR open storage closet*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Open storage closet concept* 





[/URL][/IMG]


*TV 2nd BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Vanity 2nd bathroom* (actually it's a fairly large bathroom)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Steve (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for the pictures, Marty.  It is great to see have this sneak peak, but I am not a fan of the new decor.  To me, it looks too stark and even cheap...especially after the rich Charleston-inspired decor that it is replacing.  The dining room is particularly bad, but I don't like the bedrooms, either.  The living room is a little better, but it's just not what I have come to expect from Grande Ocean.

Steve


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2014)

Steve said:


> Thank you for the pictures, Marty.  It is great to see have this sneak peak, but I am not a fan of the new decor.  To me, it looks too stark and even cheap...especially after the rich Charleston-inspired decor that it is replacing.  The dining room is particularly bad, but I don't like the bedrooms, either.  The living room is a little better, but it's just not what I have come to expect from Grande Ocean.
> 
> Steve



I  agree Steve. That's why I said "interesting". The homey feel is missing, and it appears a bit simplistic and minimalistic. They took away one end table in LR which will be a real pain....both were needed.  A ceiling fan over dining table? really? 

Types of changes made were based on the result of an exhaustive owner poll (in which we participated), but to be honest, if they had simply asked my wife Mona to do it, it would have been gorgeous, new and fresh...and neither overdone nor underdone.  

Whatever..... we'll get more changes in a few years. Many didn't like the busy-ness of the old look, but we liked it fine. I could see the need to change somewhat, though....it needed to have a new look, but this is just missing something. Looks like an interior decorator just out of school did it.   But alas, I still love Grande Ocean.  She just has a new hair-do for a while.....(yuk, I'll try to stay quiet).


.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures Marty!


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures. I do like the changes in the living room.  At the owners update we were told a ceiling fan was wanted. Due to the concrete construction it would take external wiring to place the fan anywhere besides over the DR table.

I like the ottomans they look similar to those at Ocean Pointe with storage inside a soft side on one side and a hard side for drinks or food on the other.

Quite a change from what we had.  Again thank you for posting pictures.

I am pleased they decided to heat Pool bar Jim's area pool.  The temp of most of the pools at Grande Ocean and Barony is my biggest complaint visiting in Gold Season.



jme said:


> I  agree Steve. That's why I said "interesting". The homey feel is missing, and it appears a bit simplistic and minimalistic. They took away one end table in LR which will be a real pain....both were needed.  A ceiling fan over dining table? really?
> 
> Types of changes made were based on the result of an exhaustive owner poll (in which we participated), but to be honest, if they had simply asked my wife Mona to do it, it would have been gorgeous, new and fresh...and neither overdone nor underdone.
> 
> ...


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 16, 2014)

I call that decorating the "HGTVing of America".  Being in real estate, I see this decorating every day.  Every house looks the same or is made up to look like that for the market . There is no difference in style anymore.  If it isn't contemporary, it is considered dated.  I'm not at all surprised that the owners voted for this.


----------



## jd2601 (Feb 16, 2014)

I believe the dinning room table is the same table that was there.  The painted the metal bottom and either did some process to the clear glass to make opaque or replaced with new glass.


----------



## Shirtman (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures Marty. I join you in wishing they had an additional table in the living room.  Maybe they can add one at a later date. A new look for a great resort.


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures, Marty. 

In my opinion, Grande Ocean is one of the most beautiful resorts in the MVC system; one of the best conceptualized, and one of the best maintained. 

From a distance, it seems that the Marriott management and HOA Board have done a good job at Grande Ocean over the years. 

Grande Ocean reminds me of Desert Springs Villas in many regards; one of the grande old ladies of the MVC system, and well managed.

Beach Place Towers on the other hand, in my opinion, was ill-conceived from the word go. Whoever attempted to calculate the demand for those elevators, and their capacity, should have gone back to 6th grade math class. And that BeachPlace Mall has become a hangout for a ghetto crowd; it's no wonder there are so many vacant stores, or that CVS has become the preeminent anchor of that mall.

PS: Marty, have you updated your Hilton Head Island restaurant list lately?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Feb 16, 2014)

EducatedConsumer said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Marty.
> 
> PS: Marty, have you updated your Hilton Head Island restaurant list lately?



Yes he has....
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1586618&postcount=16

Some GREAT info there.  Thanks Marty!


----------



## jme (Feb 16, 2014)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Yes he has....
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1586618&postcount=16
> 
> Some GREAT info there.  Thanks Marty!



Thanks, Tom. And thanks to EducatedConsumer as well for the nice remarks, and to others !!!!  
In "Southern-speak", EC, you said a mouthful in that last post! And everything you said is 100% spot on.  

As a few of my closest friends on TUG know, we were at Hilton Head this weekend for two nights because of the historic ice storm in our hometown of Augusta (horrific damage citywide), followed by an earthquake (no apparent damage). We were without power for 4+ days. After 3 days, we decided to go somewhere out of town to spend two nights, even tho we had gas logs (slept in den), gas cooktop (thank goodness), and gas hot water heater. We just couldn't stand a cold house anymore.... and the long nights of no sleep because of the constant cracking and crashing of trees all around us were traumatic. Most of them are mere feet from the house, and when they're 100 feet tall, hovering over you and covered with layer after layer of frozen ice, and can snap in half at any moment to plunge thru the roof, it's a helpless feeling. It's like having cars on top of skinny poles just waiting to be released. And the cracking sounds followed by crashes were every bit like that.

We drove the 2.5 hrs to HH, checked into Barony Oceanside using the great owner's P33 rental discount code of $133 per night, and finally enjoyed heat, lights, internet, etc. It was beyond fantastic, and since we arrived on Valentine's Day, that was special. We dined at Santa Fe (yep, the Cowboy Cut Rib Chop, OMG!). 

Next morning we had breakfast at Palmetto Bay Sunrise Cafe, and an early dinner that evening at A Low Country Backyard (so good I really considered doing a face plant into the plate when she brought it out). 

So, ironically having only completed my Restaurant Update a few short days prior (to address EducatedConsumer's question), I visited 3 of my very, very favorite spots. Have to say it was ALMOST worth the ice storm to get a couple of unexpected nights at Hilton Head.  I posted about most of this ice storm's harrowing experience on the Eastern Board a couple of days ago. Our city lost thousands of both humungous and small trees, many sadly damaging houses severely, and causing power outages that we are not used to. 

We personally lost several 100 foot pines, but no hits to the house other than a few gutter scrapes and dents...the neighborhood and city however were not so lucky....

 and a special thanks to EducatedConsumer for the frequent great posts, and also for the ongoing contributions of all my friends and fellow Tuggers here. 

Being off TUG was awful...could have used my iPhone, but just didn't....spent most of the time checking weather conditions and local hazard updates, and communicating with family, friends,  and my staff members. Didn't work for 3 days due to power outage at the office, not good either. Glad to be home. We take far too much for granted.

As for the new look to Grande Ocean's villas, it might take some getting used to, but I'm very adaptable and relish the change now and then, so I'm fine with it. Not my total favorite, but OK with it, and firmly believe it'll grow on me. Believe me, I will be thrilled to walk into any villa at my second home. 




.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow-sorry to hear about your 4+ days without power! I have a close friend in rural GA who was also without power for many days, and a tree took out their Dish, but they are now (finally) back up. It sounds like you made the absolute right decision to go to HHI for few days of R&R--I can only imagine how much sleep you didn't get.

We got about 6 inches of snow here, with a bit of sleet on top (and then some more snow, but that didn't really stick to the first 6 inches.) My 7 year old daughter was in 7th heaven!

Thanks for posting the picks of GO....It seems like they reduced the storage throughout (except in the kitchen.) I wonder if that will be a pain for folks.


----------



## cissy (Feb 17, 2014)

Steve said:


> Thank you for the pictures, Marty.  It is great to see have this sneak peak, but I am not a fan of the new decor.  To me, it looks too stark and even cheap...especially after the rich Charleston-inspired decor that it is replacing.  The dining room is particularly bad, but I don't like the bedrooms, either.  The living room is a little better, but it's just not what I have come to expect from Grande Ocean.
> 
> Steve



I couldn't agree more.  I usually love the décor of the Marriotts, even those that are contemporary.  This update looks really cheap and uncomfortable.  I do appreciate units being refurbished on a regular basis, but this one just doesn't work.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 17, 2014)

Having been to Grande Ocean in August it did need to be updated and refurbished.  It looks nice and we will have to judge  the comfort and functionality when we go back this August.  Looks like the master bath vanities and lighting are nicely done.  Just wish they would add a small vanity seat/ chair in the bathroom for my wife.  Those dining room chairs dragged in to the bathroom are big and bulky.  Haha.  Thanks for the pictures and the update.


----------



## Janette (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. Pictures are great. I just hope we don't slide off the sofa. It seems that most of the new sofas at Marriott and Disney have cushions that slide. It sure was tough sliding off the sofa at MFC for four weeks. We grew accustomed to the place but it sure was good to be in my own bed last night. We look forward  to our GO stay in June.


----------



## jont (Feb 17, 2014)

thanks or the pictures Marty. I agree, it seems they went too far with the sleek modern look. It looks like every other Marriott Renaissance I've stayed in the past few years. I think they took away some of the GO's charm. But of course, it won' stop me from going back there 
Glad you were able to get away to one of your favorite places after the harrowing week you went through.
 Hi to your better half


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2014)

jont said:


> thanks or the pictures Marty. I agree, it seems they went too far with the sleek modern look. It looks like every other Marriott Renaissance I've stayed in the past few years. I think they took away some of the GO's charm. But of course, it won' stop me from going back there
> Glad you were able to get away to one of your favorite places after the harrowing week you went through.
> Hi to your better half



OK, here's one of my all-time GREAT TUG friends "jont". Hey John, we're OK after this past week regarding the horrific ice storm. Neighborhood and yard are disaster areas, as you know, but it could have been worse. Our house is still standing. 

As for GO, I hope you'll be able to get back down here soon......Haven't seen you since last April in Williamsburg so we need to plan something. I'll tell my better half Hello if you do the same. (Hello Maria!!!)


----------



## EducatedConsumer (Feb 17, 2014)

When we were at BeachPlace Towers (following the latest refurbishment), we thought the furnishings came from the Jetson's. We were waiting for George and Jane to appear on our balcony one morning.

I hope MVC is not continuing to use kitchen cabinets that are made of particle board, and that have a wood-grained surface that is made of contact paper. CHEAP!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2014)

What a different in the decor over the past years.

Thanks Marty for sharing these pictures.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2014)

What happen to the beaches look.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 17, 2014)

There was some consternation when the costs for this refurb were discussed on TUG, here.  Do owners feel like these pics show a good return?

(If I were an owner, I'd vote "no."  I think the look is much too cheap for what's supposed to be one of the premier Hilton Head resorts.  I also think that if a new/modern/contemporary design is what they were going for, they retained far too many old/outdated/old-fashioned items.  The mix doesn't work.)


----------



## m61376 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sue- I agree, but today's "modern" or "contemporary" is very different from what many of us perceive as modern/contemporary design. A lot of what is considered modern today I'd characterize as old-fashioned/old.

It looks to me like what many twenty and thirty somethings characterize as modern/contemporary today.

Very stark look and doesn't look warm and homey.


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2014)

To me it looks like one grade up from Home Goods furniture and accessories, if everyone's familiar with it.  Parent company also owns TJ Maxx and Marshalls stores. Probably better quality but same look. 

The whole time I was taking pics with my cell phone I was hearing everyone's voice already!!!! 

I was going, "Oh _ _ _ _ !"

However....it IS the same general look that's been put in at Surfwatch. Hope this is not the trend, but I'm afraid it is. I do like Surfwatch's darker furniture better, rather than the typical "beach" colors used for GO's furniture. SW's decor seems to blend much better and gives a cohesive yet modern look. Carpet and drapes are better at SW, even the pillows. The carpet at SW really pulls it all together. 

See SURFWATCH BELOW






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
.


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 17, 2014)

You can do homey and contemporary, ala Pottery Barn, or a young man's first apartment out of college, ala Ikea.  This looks like Ikea to me.  It's still a great resort.  I just hope the cost was Ikea for the sake of the owners.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 17, 2014)

jme said:


> To me it looks like one grade up from Home Goods furniture and accessories, if everyone's familiar with it.  Parent company also owns TJ Maxx and Marshalls stores. Probably better quality but same look.
> 
> The whole time I was taking pics with my cell phone I was hearing everyone's voice already!!!!
> 
> ...



I noticed that, too, Marty, that some of the new features are similar to SurfWatch (the couch, lighter-weight window treatments, crisper bed linens …)  But the difference is that as a newer resort, SW's more-modern existing kitchens & baths and darker furniture pieces aren't at war with the new couches and linens.   

We were at Barony a few weeks back; both Don and I noticed that it's due for an update to bring it into this decade.  I actually mentioned the thread that I linked here earlier, said that GO was getting a pretty big refurb and that some TUGgers weren't happy with the cost.  We both said then that we'd be happy if Barony spent the money on the next scheduled refurb if it meant that it would be as comfortable/stylish as SW.  After seeing these pics, I really hope Barony doesn't follow GO's example.

I'm glad, anyway, that you're making the best of it.  You're entirely correct, it's still Grande Ocean, still Hilton Head, still your happy place.  

By the way, I love Home Goods!  TJ Maxx and Marshall's, not so much, but I find something worth buying every time I go into a Home Goods.  Just can't imagine trying to coordinate an entire condo with only things found at Home Goods.

(Also love Ikea - in fact I'm going there on Saturday to get new pieces for my sewing room.)


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> I noticed that, too, Marty, that some of the new features are similar to SurfWatch (the couch, lighter-weight window treatments, crisper bed linens …)  But the difference is that as a newer resort, SW's more-modern existing kitchens & baths and darker furniture pieces aren't at war with the new couches and linens.
> 
> We were at Barony a few weeks back; both Don and I noticed that it's due for an update to bring it into this decade.  I actually mentioned the thread that I linked here earlier, said that GO was getting a pretty big refurb and that some TUGgers weren't happy with the cost.  We both said then that we'd be happy if Barony spent the money on the next scheduled refurb if it meant that it would be as comfortable/stylish as SW.  After seeing these pics, I really hope Barony doesn't follow GO's example.
> 
> ...



Hey Susan, Home Goods is the *FIRST* store at HH that Mona and I visit, even before the outlet mall stores.  She loves it, and we have hit every HG store in the country I think. 

But I have to say the furniture has a certain look, and it's NOT solid furniture.  You can lift a HG chair with one hand. Almost like, and maybe a tad below, "Rooms To Go" furniture.  It's OK for a young couple starting out, or an apartment for younger folks, but you won't find it in my house. 

BUT, Home Goods has wonderful OTHER items, like KITCHEN stuff.  We go in there mostly to shop for our kids or to get the kitchen items.....also utensils,  towels, wine glasses, decorative glassware and entertainment items, etc.  The furniture, however, is quite lightweight and won't last very long.


----------



## suzannesimon (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the Surfwatch pictures.  It is contemporary, yet comfortable.  I'd be fine with this in any of the resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 17, 2014)

jme said:


> Hey Susan, Home Goods is the *FIRST* store at HH that Mona and I visit, even before the outlet mall stores.  She loves it, and we have hit every HG store in the country I think.
> 
> But I have to say the furniture has a certain look, and it's NOT solid furniture.  You can lift a HG chair with one hand. Almost like, and maybe a tad below, "Rooms To Go" furniture.  It's OK for a young couple starting out, or an apartment for younger folks, but you won't find it in my house.
> 
> BUT, Home Goods has wonderful OTHER items, like KITCHEN stuff.  We go in there mostly to shop for our kids or to get the kitchen items.....also utensils,  towels, wine glasses, decorative glassware and entertainment items, etc.  The furniture, however, is quite lightweight and won't last very long.



Yes!  Odd serving pieces, that's the strength of Home Goods.  I inherited my mom's love of serving meals on beautiful pieces and Home Goods feeds that addiction.  (Like I tell Don it could be worse - I could collect antiques.  Or timeshares.   )


----------



## jme (Feb 17, 2014)

I think sticking with the old traditional TV placement at GO in that nook defined the room's furniture placement. They couldn't go with a nice rounded sectional like Surfwatch because it just wouldn't work.  It would have made the TV placement awkward in front of the windows (too much glare), and they couldn't do a sectional with the back to the windows either (ruining the views) so they had to do a variation, the straight 4-person sofa facing the TV "in its old spot", which then eliminated the 2nd end table. 

Maybe it'll look better once they change out the yet-to-arrive back-ordered pair of side chairs. The big ones shown in the GO living room now are the old ones and they will be discarded. Hopefully that change will make the room more cohesive. 

And the carpet was a big miss....too plain.....could have done much better on that. Plus they need another end table where the barley-twist floor lamp is. WHERE do you put your drink and phone (and charger) and laptop and book when you're sitting at the end of the sofa with the ottoman? Stupid thinking, or total lack of it.

Also missing at GO is a mirror behind the Master BR chest....used to be one there, a big one....it looks empty there now, and everyone needs to have that in there while dressing.


----------



## jont (Feb 18, 2014)

The carpet at SW really pulls it all together. 

Marty, are you paying homage to a line from my favorite movie?

"that rug really tied the room together"


----------



## jme (Feb 18, 2014)

jont said:


> The carpet at SW really pulls it all together.
> 
> Marty, are you paying homage to a line from my favorite movie?
> 
> "that rug really tied the room together"



not intentionally, but now that you mention it......

that's funny. 

hey, lots of good lines in that movie, John.


----------



## KathyPet (Feb 20, 2014)

Put me down for a thumbs down on the GO renovation.  I agree with those who think it looks cheap.  I like my decor to be warm and inviting and this does look like something that was done by the whiney 20 something's on HGTV House hunters who want their homes cold and sterile.

On another topic I notice the inclusion of Vines on the list of JME's recommended restaurants.allow me to relate my experience with them.  I called them a month prior to our visit last Sept. to make a reservation.  The young lady I spoke to asked where we were calling from because she did not recognize our Area Code.  I told her from Northern Va.  When I asked about reservation times and dates I was told that the only times they had were 5 PM or 9 PM for the entire week we were asking about? She told me they were fully booked for all times in between for that entire week which was the week of Sept 10th.  She said we could try coming into the restaurant without a reservation because they might have had a cancellation but we could not get a reservation except at 5 or 9.  I related this story to the concierge at GO who laughed and then told me that the chef/owner at Vines prefers not to deal,with the hoi poli tourist trade that he feels do not appreciate his talents.  They will not allow anyone who,is not a HH local to reserve a table at prime times.  Now if you do a walk in and the restaurant is not busy serving locals they might condescend to serve you although they would prefer not to.  She knows the owner and his wife and says
 that while she is quite nice he is a insufferable a**.
The trip Advisor reviews make interesting reading.  He responds to any critical reviews of the restaurant with really rude, nasty remarks about the reviewers often stating that they are un cultured bores who wouldn't know good food from McDonald's.  I was shocked at his nastiness and I wouldn't eat at his restaurant on general principal after what I was told and from what I read on trip advisor.


----------



## jme (Feb 20, 2014)

KathyPet said:


> Put me down for a thumbs down on the GO renovation.  I agree with those who think it looks cheap.  I like my decor to be warm and inviting and this does look like something that was done by the whiney 20 something's on HGTV House hunters who want their homes cold and sterile.
> 
> On another topic I notice the inclusion of Vines on the list of JME's recommended restaurants.allow me to relate my experience with them.  I called them a month prior to our visit last Sept. to make a reservation.  The young lady I spoke to asked where we were calling from because she did not recognize our Area Code.  I told her from Northern Va.  When I asked about reservation times and dates I was told that the only times they had were 5 PM or 9 PM for the entire week we were asking about? She told me they were fully booked for all times in between for that entire week which was the week of Sept 10th.  She said we could try coming into the restaurant without a reservation because they might have had a cancellation but we could not get a reservation except at 5 or 9.  I related this story to the concierge at GO who laughed and then told me that the chef/owner at Vines prefers not to deal,with the hoi poli tourist trade that he feels do not appreciate his talents.  They will not allow anyone who,is not a HH local to reserve a table at prime times.  Now if you do a walk in and the restaurant is not busy serving locals they might condescend to serve you although they would prefer not to.  She knows the owner and his wife and says
> that while she is quite nice he is a insufferable a**.
> The trip Advisor reviews make interesting reading.  He responds to any critical reviews of the restaurant with really rude, nasty remarks about the reviewers often stating that they are un cultured bores who wouldn't know good food from McDonald's.  I was shocked at his nastiness and I wouldn't eat at his restaurant on general principal after what I was told and from what I read on trip advisor.



nice to know, Kathy.  won't get my business.....hope he can stay in business with the locals, but the food and beverages are exhorbitantly expensive from my reports, so we'll see how long he lasts. Historically not very long. 

"Smiling lips and warm words rise to the top; asses end up on the bottom."     _JME_


----------



## mbeach89 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Thanks for the pictures!*

Thanks for the pictures!   My family will be there for our first visit this June, and heck, if it's clean and functional, I'm happy! :whoopie:


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Feb 20, 2014)

Wow, what a change! I do like the look at Surfwatch, with the darker furniture.The dining area and bedroom looks much cheaper at Grand Ocean. I liked the feel of the new look when we stayed at Surfwatch and did feel Grand Ocean was a bit too formal for a beach setting. Going to Barony this summer, but will miss Pool bar Jim and his staff! Have to say, no matter where we stay, we always enjoy Hilton Head!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the new decor but at the end of the day if its quality materials I can live with it. I do prefer the SW decors as I look at it but its nothing that is that problematic to me.

The thing I hate the most is the fact that we haven't been able to get back to the spectacular GO in a few years because of conflicts in my college daughter's and middle school son's school calendars. Hopefully in 2016.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 29, 2014)

Love, love, love the changes!!! Can't wait to see them in person.  MGO really needed some new blood in the decor dept.  Tommy Bahama southern plantation look has had its day already.  Been there, done that.  As much as I LOVE MGO the decor was dragging the place down, as in, the first three times we saw it we were like, this is great!  The last two times and especially the last time I was like... Sigh... Ho hum....

Can't Wait to get back there in July!!!


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 30, 2014)

Where are the pictures?  Tried to look at them but the link says taken down or moved.  Would like to see them since we love HHI and Grande Ocean.

tlwmkw


----------



## jme (Mar 30, 2014)

*No idea why removed, but here they are again.*

*Entrance Hall/Foyer*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Living Room view*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Kitchen and bar stools*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Dining area*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Bar Stools*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Dining area view to kitchen*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Living Room, side view
****NOTE::::  pair of large side chairs seen in pic will be replaced with 
pair of back-ordered chairs when they arrive*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Living Room*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Living Room TV, mirror*





[/URL][/IMG]



*SCROLL DOWN FOR MORE!!!!*


----------



## jme (Mar 30, 2014)

*Master BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR chair*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Master BR & Bath*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR...note nautical styling of headboard with rope at top*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master BR, jacuzzi*





[/URL][/IMG]



*Master BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath (unlit around mirrors)*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath with circumferential mirror lighting*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath cabinets, flooring*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Master Bath again*





[/URL][/IMG]



*SCROLL DOWN FOR MORE*


----------



## jme (Mar 30, 2014)

*MASTER TV---now I get it, MIRROR behind is missing!!!*





[/URL][/IMG]


* SECOND BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*2nd BR open storage closet*





[/URL][/IMG]


*TV 2nd BR*





[/URL][/IMG]


*Vanity 2nd bathroom (actually it's a fairly large bathroom)*





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the stools but the rest is not my cup of tea!!


----------



## jme (Mar 30, 2014)

ilene13 said:


> I like the stools but the rest is not my cup of tea!!



Stools?  Well, there you go.......you'll have a blast!!!! 

Just kidding. Struck me funny when you said only stools. 

Actually I'm totally with you.  I'm not a fan of the new makeover. I only hope it grows on me and maybe with further accessorizing it'll look less sterile and minimalistic.  I understand what they were trying to accomplish, but so far it wasn't pulled off, imho. But it's a big change, and maybe it'll be well received. Everybody has different tastes.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Interestingly I like contemporary furniture, this does not fit that bill.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't hate it. Must be the new trend in Marriott to have this look. We were at Crystal Shores recently and they have a similar style- I think it is a bit better done there than this looks. I do like the couch- is the same colored ottoman attached- like a sectional? The kitchen cabinets don't show up in the pictures- cant really tell what they are made of- or if it is a change.

I will wait to see in person before giving final judgement.

tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank goodness they redid the floors!  Those things were filthy!!  I hope that housekeeping does a better job keeping these clean.  I was tired of coming home with 10-15 pairs (for all of us) of permanently soiled socks (because we didn't walk on the floors or carpets bare footed) :ignore:


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2016)

*Grande Ocean Renovations the good & the bad*

Just returned from our trek to Grande Ocean and seeing the refurbish for the first time.

1. Main table - a big improvement, they got rid of the huge center thing under  the old table that was always in the way of your feet.  And the former chairs had both poor back support and lousy seat cushions. The new chairs have better cushions, but no lower back support.






2. The tv is nice but smaller than it needs to be:






3. There has never been enough towel racks. They did put in a couple of double towel racks, but then stacked them one above the other, so you cant really use them both. Why not mount the second one on the door?






4.  And no better in the shower room, with a single rack not even big enough to hang a bath towel, hand towel, and wash cloth, let alone more than one of each






5. And the shower room must have been designed by a bath tubber, the soap tray is too small for a new bath size bar of soap, a used bar barely fits (or falls out), you wind up using the small window ledge for the soap.  And  there is still no seat to put your foot up on for washing your legs and feet (IMHO the biggest omission)






6. And finally, a poor selection for a shower head that puts down a too-narrow spray so only a little of your body gets wets at a time, you have to keep scanning yourself under the shower to get all wet. A big negative for a shower.






Don't get me wrong -- we love the resort. It's just too bad that when spending all the $$ on refurbishing, they can't seem to get all the little things right.


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures.

It might be just me, but the pictures that SueDonJ and JME shared of the renovations at Barony Beach seemed way more impressive?


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> It might be just me, but the pictures that SueDonJ and JME shared of the renovations at Barony Beach seemed way more impressive?



The bathroom configuration at Barony lent itself to a better renovation, in that when the tub was removed, it gave a perfect-sized footprint for a big walk-in shower. The results were really outstanding. Barony's new color scheme is particularly attractive.
Love the gray tile in bathroom, and the carpet color in living room. 

Grande Ocean's situation is quite different. They have a big jacuzzi tub, but already had a medium-sized walk-in shower, as pictured in post #49, just previous. So if they remove the tub, what do they do with that walk-in shower?

To get something like Barony's, they would have to demolish that glass cube wall and totally reconfigure/expand the previous shower area, while also doing something creative with the leftover tub space.   It would work (maybe adding room for an additional chest in bedroom, or something), but it would be far more costly. Adding a wall and barn door would be nice, too, but it would add up $$$$. 

I've sat there and tried to imagine what could be done (we stayed at Barony last month, then at Grande Ocean 2 weeks ago, so I've seen both), and I came up empty as to cost-effective ideas for GO. But I agree with the general opinions expressed by others in this thread.  For the shower thing at GO,  it's not really a matter of "not doing something right"----it's more like their hands are tied by the budget constraints.

If they get enough input, maybe they will do something down the road. 
GO has a much larger villa, so it's definitely not for lack of space. What they did was replace the existing surfaces, floor tile being one. But they didn't alter the walls or floor plan.

To address the other things:  I also think the TV is way too small given the large living room, plus it doesn't swivel far enough toward the window to allow good vision for those in the arm chairs (DUMB, plus the base is bolted to the chest so you can't move it either). The dining table is better. The carpet is OK (Barony's is better). Never enough towel racks. Not a fan of the living room sofas---they're too stiff like all the others at EVERY newly-refurbished resort. They must have struck a great deal cost-wise, but they're not comfortable. Can't see the coffee table in the photos at all----but the old one is very substandard to the point of aggravation. Like Susan said, it looks like IKEA stuff, which I despise. I hope they replaced it.  

Is that a new end table next to the sofa? (Or did you move the other one over???) 
The old units didn't have one, but a floor lamp instead.......S-T-U-P-I-D.  Nowhere to set a drink down.

All that said, I still love Grande Ocean the best, and the changes won't diminish that at all, but I do think the Barony renovation hit a home run this time around. 



.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2016)

jme said:


> The bathroom configuration at Barony lent itself to a better renovation, in that when the tub was removed, it gave a perfect-sized footprint for a big walk-in shower. The results were really outstanding. Barony's new color scheme is particularly attractive.
> Love the gray tile in bathroom, and the carpet color in living room.
> 
> Grande Ocean's situation is quite different. They have a big jacuzzi tub, but already had a medium-sized walk-in shower, as pictured in post #49, just previous. So if they remove the tub, what do they do with that walk-in shower?



Prior to the latest refurb Barony's MB also had a walk-in shower in addition to the jacuzzi tub - it was in the same small room that the toilet is in and shared a wall with the tub. That wall had a beaded-glass window in it to let in the daylight from the bedroom.  I haven't seen a Barony refurbed unit yet but I think they followed the plans which called for the new larger shower to be placed in the tub footprint and the shower in the toilet room to be replaced with some configuration of a cabinet/counter, with the window in the shared wall removed - a nice addition IMO because it makes a good dressing area behind a closed door.

I can't remember the old GO footprint and can't quite picture the new or old from the pictures.  Would replacing the existing shower with a cabinet/counter and putting the new shower in the tub footprint not work for some reason?


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> Prior to the latest refurb Barony's MB also had a walk-in shower in addition to the jacuzzi tub - it was in the same small room that the toilet is in and shared a wall with the tub. That wall had a beaded-glass window in it to let in the daylight from the bedroom.  I haven't seen a Barony refurbed unit yet but I think they followed the plans which called for the new larger shower to be placed in the tub footprint and the shower in the toilet room to be replaced with some configuration of a cabinet/counter, with the window in the shared wall removed - a nice addition IMO because it makes a good dressing area behind a closed door.
> 
> I can't remember the old GO footprint and can't quite picture the new or old from the pictures.  Would replacing the existing shower with a cabinet/counter and putting the new shower in the tub footprint not work for some reason?



not sure, other than they just didn't do it this time around.  Maybe some day.

Barony's old bathroom floor plan was still much smaller than GO's, so I guess when they did whatever they did, it made more sense. Maybe the great feedback will make its way over to GO. I'd pay a few dollars to see it happen. 

Currently Barony has a cabinet for towels at the end of the toilet room, which imho, is wasted space---they just did "anything" to use it. but it's OK, I don't have a problem with it, just that it's way too much space for a towel rack.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> It might be just me, but the pictures that SueDonJ and JME shared of the renovations at Barony Beach seemed way more impressive?



Heh -- maybe they are just better photographers :=)


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 20, 2016)

Clark said:


> Heh -- maybe they are just better photographers :=)


Not at all!  :0)

I think JME explained it really well why Grande Ocean maybe made the decisions they did.   But the Barony renovations just look like they flow really well thru the whole interior space.  And of course, the bathroom reno choices at Barony seem to blow GO away. 

With a wife, daughter, and at least 2 of her friends when we go on vacation, bathroom configurations have taken on way more importance when we travel than I would have ever expected.

But having said that, I think most HHI travelers would never rank Barony over Grande Ocean as an overall resort just because of maybe a superior interior renovation at Barony.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 20, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> ... But having said that, I think most HHI travelers would never rank Barony over Grande Ocean as an overall resort just because of maybe a superior interior renovation at Barony.



No, not "just because of" a renovation, but some of us rank Barony higher for a few other reasons.  

I think about the only thing we all agree on is, it's great we have a good variety on the island satisfying all of our wish lists.


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 20, 2016)

SueDonJ said:


> No, not "just because of" a renovation, but some of us rank Barony higher for a few other reasons.
> 
> I think about the only thing we all agree on is, it's great we have a good variety on the island satisfying all of our wish lists.


Well we are in process of adding a week at Barony, so I hope we end up agreeing with your high regard for it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> It might be just me, but the pictures that SueDonJ and JME shared of the renovations at Barony Beach seemed way more impressive?



Perhaps because JME was pointing out all the great things and Clark was pointing out the negatives? Nothing wrong either way. Clark does have some good points. I am always annoyed by wimpy shower heads and especially by low water pressure.


----------



## jme (Apr 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps because JME was pointing out all the great things and Clark was pointing out the negatives? Nothing wrong either way. Clark does have some good points. I am always annoyed by wimpy shower heads and especially by low water pressure.



Great point.

I generally don't like the rain shower head style because the water pressure isn't as powerful as I like, but Barony's water pressure from the rain shower head is as good as I've ever seen, making it quite nice, and far better than most. I could easily live with that.

I actually prefer the Speakman shower head (it's adjustable), which we have at home, and have had for 25 years, and 9 before that at house #1. I wouldn't own a different one. My parents had one first (their house built in 1970), and I adored it. It gushed water and it was luxurious! 

Grande Ocean has the Speakman, and I was very happy to see it. It gives a much more powerful centralized spray, as opposed to the wide rain shower head spray which feels softer.  These two different types are equally popular, and it's totally one of those preference issues. 

A rain shower head is only good, imho,  if the water pressure gives it enough power, which I've not seen very often (it's usually too soft, even in fine hotels), but as I said, Barony's is exceptionally good. I could stand it a tiny bit more powerful, but then they would pay a heck of a water bill, so it's OK.  But I could stand under a Speakman all day, and have more than once thought about it. 

Dioxide, I also despise a wimpy water pressure. Neither GO nor Barony has that problem, however.  There is one resort that does, but it will remain nameless. It's a pet peeve for sure.



.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2016)

Well some years ago I went to a good plumbing supply store and asked then to recommend a shower head that would give a generous flow of water. He recommended the one in the picture below (I think Italian-made) and said to remove the water flow restricter from it, which I did.

It doesnt have any fancy adjustable whizzies, it's just a great shower head. All the showers in my house now have it. It's not one of those "rain" showers. Its just a real good shower head that (it's a little hard to see in the picture) has a flow expands nicely.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2016)

Clark said:


> Well some years ago I went to a good plumbing supply store and asked then to recommend a shower head that would give a generous flow of water. He recommended the one in the picture below (I think Italian-made) and said to remove the water flow restricter from it, which I did.
> 
> It doesnt have any fancy adjustable whizzies, it's just a great shower head. All the showers in my house now have it. It's not one of those "rain" showers. Its just a real good shower head that (it's a little hard to see in the picture) has a flow expands nicely.



I would expect that at all of the Marriott resort properties, they have not removed that water flow restricter. So perhaps that is the source of the issue? You are used to much more flow.


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2016)

No, at Grande Ocean, the amount of water coming out was plenty sufficient. The problem was that it came out in a too-narrow stream.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 21, 2016)

RLS50 said:


> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> It might be just me, but the pictures that SueDonJ and JME shared of the renovations at Barony Beach seemed way more impressive?



I've looked around but can't find the Barony pics.can someone lead the way?


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 21, 2016)

Quilter said:


> I've looked around but can't find the Barony pics.can someone lead the way?



Barony Beach Refurb Oct-Dec 2015/2016


----------



## Superchief (Apr 22, 2016)

*Why is Fitness Facility So Small?*

My biggest complaint about Grand Ocean is that the fitness facility is probably the worst of any MVC resort of its size that I have ever visited. If you like to do any workouts during vacation (which I do so I can eat/drink more), I suggest staying at another resort. The workout room is so small and poorly equipped that it is a dealbreaker for me. I will have to try other Hilton Head resorts in the future.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 23, 2016)

You may _think_ I'm jokin, but I'm not:  I may start carrying my own little shower head and pliers when I travel. There is nothing worse than a crappy shower head at the beach or after working out.  The old Alsons/Delta is under $10 and works great.  Plus with the on/off bar, you can pause for small showers without thermostatic valves or to 'share' the shower without the on/off/on while getting in/out


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2016)

Superchief said:


> My biggest complaint about Grand Ocean is that the fitness facility is probably the worst of any MVC resort of its size that I have ever visited. If you like to do any workouts during vacation (which I do so I can eat/drink more), I suggest staying at another resort. The workout room is so small and poorly equipped that it is a dealbreaker for me. I will have to try other Hilton Head resorts in the future.



Are you sure you're talking about Grande Ocean?

Monarch's, for one, is much smaller.


----------



## jme (Apr 25, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Are you sure you're talking about Grande Ocean?
> 
> Monarch's, for one, is much smaller.





I agree----GO's is very nice and up-to-date, and overlooks the ocean.  

Never heard a complaint before.  

I'll take a few pics this coming weekend when we're there.  

Actually staying at Harbour Point on a cheap Marriott rental (wedding in Savannah), but will run by GO as we always do anyway.


----------



## Superchief (Apr 25, 2016)

Quilter said:


> Are you sure you're talking about Grande Ocean?
> 
> Monarch's, for one, is much smaller.



I was there last Labor Day and found it to be very small with limited weight training equipment. There was only one bench, a std Marriott Cable machine, and only a few weight machines. The space was so small that only one person could use the weights at a time. This facility was much smaller than Ocean Pointe, Oceana Palms, NCV, Canyon Villas, and other similar sized resorts. Even Royal Palms remodeled fitness room (in addition to access to MWC Health Club) has more room to workout than Grand Ocean. 

I know that Harbor Pointe and Harbor Club also have limited workout facilities, but haven't been to Monarch, Barony or Surf Club. I care more about weight equipment than cardio when on a beach vacation because I can get cardio workout by biking or walking.


----------

